# Wieviele zocken AoC eigentlich?



## Enos (15. Dezember 2008)

Hm wieviele zocken Age überhaupt? Weil wenn ich mir das Forum hier anschaue dann nicht viele,Letzten Beiträge sind ja schon Tage her.
Wollt es gern Anzocken aber keine Lust ein Sterbendes Spiel zu Spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## none the less (15. Dezember 2008)

Enos schrieb:


> Hm wieviele zocken Age überhaupt? Weil wenn ich mir das Forum hier anschaue dann nicht viele,Letzten Beiträge sind ja schon Tage her.
> Wollt es gern Anzocken aber keine Lust ein Sterbendes Spiel zu Spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ne ist klar... Jahre ist es her, seitdem hier gepostet wurde....Ich sehe, dass im Forum der letzte Post heute um 8 war...


----------



## Pente (15. Dezember 2008)

Bitte nehmt es mir nicht übel aber wir brauchen wirklich keine 200 "ist AoC schon tot?" Threads. Deshalb mach ich hier nun auch zu. Schönen Tag noch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enos (15. Dezember 2008)

Würde meine Frage nicht Beantwortet, Wieviele Zocken nu AoC? Und seit nicht immer Angepisst wenn wer sowas Fragt..

Sind doch nicht im Kindergarten mehr oder?


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (15. Dezember 2008)

es gibt keine aktuellen zahlen von funcom wieviel spieler aoc noch hat.
für das geld was es im moment kostet lohnt sich das anspielen meiner meinung nach auf jeden fall.


----------



## Enos (15. Dezember 2008)

Ah ok..Das nen ich ne Antwort und nicht so ein Blödes Geflamme wie im Anderen Thread,Hat dann vielleicht jemand noch nen Key liegen? Wollt mir gern meine eigne Meinung Bilden?!,


----------



## Mies (15. Dezember 2008)

Hab einen Key für 20€

mit einem Schnee Mamut+Uncut+30 Tage


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (15. Dezember 2008)

denke der te meint einen buddykey. einen key womit man das spiel 10 tage gratis testen kann.
ich nutze solche key´s nur für wirkliche freunde. die bekommen dann die aoc-cd´s von mir mit und ich gebe ihnen ingamehilfe. 
mittlerweile ist das spiel aber so günstig das du für knapp 20 euro das spiel und zugaben bekommst. das ist es auf jeden fall wert auch wenn man nach einem monat aufhören sollte.


----------



## Enos (15. Dezember 2008)

Was bedeutet Schnee Mamut+Uncut ? Ist es nicht Uncut? Also ohne Blut und sonstiges?

Ne möchte gern nen Buddykey. 20 Euro sind nicht viel aber Trotzdem ist es Geld :-) Und die Katze im Sack kauft eigentlich Niemand mehr.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (15. Dezember 2008)

Enos schrieb:


> Was bedeutet Schnee Mamut+Uncut ? Ist es nicht Uncut? Also ohne Blut und sonstiges?
> 
> 
> Ne möchte gern nen Buddykey. 20 Euro sind nicht viel aber Trotzdem ist es Geld :-) Und die Katze im Sack kauft eigentlich Niemand mehr.



schneemamut gibt es für neuregistierungen im dezember als zugabe. ingame kostet das tier 100 gold. ich habe mittlerweile knapp 3 80iger und mit allen zusammen keine 100 gold.

die katze im sack kaufen immer noch sehr sehr viele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit dem buddykey kann man dir nur glück wünschen. es gibt mehr interessenten als keys.


----------



## Lizard King (15. Dezember 2008)

Enos schrieb:


> Würde meine Frage nicht Beantwortet, Wieviele Zocken nu AoC? Und seit nicht immer Angepisst wenn wer sowas Fragt..
> 
> Sind doch nicht im Kindergarten mehr oder?



ich glaube dieser Waldgeist oder wie der der heißt der öfters in den AOC Werbe/Propaganda Posts
bei Buffed rumtrollt hat noch nen Account bei AOC am laufen...

aber keine Ahung ob der wirklich noch Spielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (15. Dezember 2008)

Enos schrieb:


> Was bedeutet Schnee Mamut+Uncut ? Ist es nicht Uncut? Also ohne Blut und sonstiges?



AoC ist in der dt. Version geschnitten. Die beschneidung ist aber sehr geringfügig und bezieght sich nur auf die so genannten "Fatality-Moves". Das sind sone Art finisher Moves nach einer Combo, durch die der Feind eh sterben würde.

in der ungeschnittenen Version gibt es 5 Fatalitys mehr als in der dt. Cut-Version. Diese wurden entfernt, weil dort Köpfe und andere Körperteile abgetrennt werden
Ansonsten wurde AoC so gelassen, wie es ist. Soll heißen mit allem Sex, Gewalt und voller Blutdarstellung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## trippleass gnom (15. Dezember 2008)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> AoC ist in der dt. Version geschnitten. Die beschneidung ist aber sehr geringfügig und bezieght sich nur auf die so genannten "Fatality-Moves". Das sind sone Art finisher Moves nach einer Combo, durch die der Feind eh sterben würde.
> 
> in der ungeschnittenen Version gibt es 5 Fatalitys mehr als in der dt. Cut-Version. Diese wurden entfernt, weil dort Köpfe und andere Körperteile abgetrennt werden
> Ansonsten wurde AoC so gelassen, wie es ist. Soll heißen mit allem Sex, Gewalt und voller Blutdarstellung
> ...



Ich würde die Englische Version nehmen. Die hat Tits und alle Fatalitys. 

Von der deutschen und US-Version würde ich abraten. Wenn schnon AOC, dann die englische Version.

Insgesamt würde ich aber generell von AOC abraten, da die Firma bisher mit ihrer Geschäftspolitik viele Leute verärgert hat. Diese Leute wurden dann sogar für ihren Ärger bestraft , nachdem sie sich beschwert haben. Das ist ein ganz trauriges Kapitel und wird am Ende wohl dazu führen, dass AOC nicht den Erfolg (also ein schnelles sterben) haben wird.


----------



## spectrumizer (15. Dezember 2008)

Enos schrieb:


> Sind doch nicht im Kindergarten mehr oder?


Wer weiß ... Über AoC kann man sich hier jedenfalls kaum ordentlich unterhalten. Schau dir doch mal themenverwandte Threads in der Sparte hier an, wieviel Spam und geflame dort ist - und die deswegen auch zu gemacht wurden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Thema: Kann man nicht genau sagen. Massen sinds nicht, wenig aber auch nicht. Von "tot" oder "sterbend" kann man meiner Meinung nach nicht sprechen, dafür trifft man immer wieder ständig auf Spieler kreuz und quer und zu verschiedensten Uhrzeiten.
Wie hier schon gesagt wurde: Schau's dir an und urteile selber! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enos (15. Dezember 2008)

Jo will es gerne Testen,Aber niemand möchte mir nen Buddykey geben :-)


----------



## Lillyan (15. Dezember 2008)

Es gibt einen Sticky zum Thema Buddy keys... da findest du sicherlich Hilfe.


----------



## Enos (15. Dezember 2008)

Wie kann mann denn Die englische Version in Deutsch zocken?


----------



## LoLTroll (15. Dezember 2008)

Enos schrieb:


> Wie kann mann denn Die englische Version in Deutsch zocken?



indem du dir die englische Version kaufst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der europäische Client ist multilingual (jedenfals der auf den DVDs) und ansonsten den deutschen runterladen. Die Beschneidung erfolgt serverseitig und hängt NICHT von den Clientdateien ab!


----------



## Enos (15. Dezember 2008)

Ah ok..Gut dann Ruckt mal wer Bitte nen Buddy key raus :-)


----------



## spectrumizer (15. Dezember 2008)

Google mal. Gibt Anbieter, da kriegste für 14,99&#8364; Key. Brauchst dir dann nur noch ne Version ausm Internet laden (Beta Client) und per Updater patchen lassen, was aber ne ganze Weile dauern kann.


----------



## GameSzene (15. Dezember 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Wer weiß ... Über AoC kann man sich hier jedenfalls kaum ordentlich unterhalten. Schau dir doch mal themenverwandte Threads in der Sparte hier an, wieviel Spam und geflame dort ist - und die deswegen auch zu gemacht wurden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*richtig,

habe nach gut 5 Monaten auch wieder Angefangen zu daddeln. Ich bin sogar überrascht wieviel da los ist! Jedenfalls auf dem Server Asgard, bin da mit meinem Wächter Lv 48 unterwegs und bisher kommt da keine Langeweile auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Mies (15. Dezember 2008)

spiele auf Asura und sogar im 20-30er Bereich ist einiges los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Nicht nur Twinks)

es sollen ja bald einige Server zusammen gelegt werden...!
und ein riesen Patch soll ebenfalls noch kommen.


----------



## Enos (15. Dezember 2008)

Hab nu nen Key bekommen,Aber ich kann mich nicht Einloggen. Er sagt Pw oder so ist Falsch was nicht sein kann Oo

hhggaa
Kontotyp Trial EU
Erstellt am : 2008-12-15 21:05:17
Ihre Produkte
Snow Mammoth, Age of Conan
Kontostatus Offen
Spielbar Spielbar
Abonnement-Zyklus 1 Monatszyklus
(Nächste Zahlungstermin) 2008-12-22 21:05:17
Zahlungsoption Nichts gewählt
Forum-Details Nicht gesetzt
Einstellungen bezüglich des Inhalts für Erwachsene Normal uncut


Das Steht auf der Seite,Also kann ich doch Zocken oder?

Wenn ja.Wieso sagt er denn Pw ist falsch?


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Dezember 2008)

Weil du es vielleicht falsch eingegeben hast?


----------



## Enos (15. Dezember 2008)

Ne ging doch auf einmal, keine Ahnung wieso^^

Nochmal Die frage wegen Uncut hab schon Paar Mobs gehauen aber sehe immer nur ein bisschen Blut,Kann ich die Uncut version auch irgendwie im Internet bekommen? Oder kann ich da was einstellen irgendwie?!


----------



## spectrumizer (15. Dezember 2008)

Lesen skillen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wurde hier schon erwähnt, dass sich Cut und Uncut lediglich auf ein paar Fatalities (verschiedener Klassen) beziehen, wo Körperteile abgetrennt werden. Außerdem hast du schon Uncut, steht auch da in deiner Auflistung: "Einstellungen bezüglich des Inhalts für Erwachsene Normal uncut".


----------



## Enos (16. Dezember 2008)

Achso.Also habe ich die Version wo auch die anderen Fatalities dabei sind? Weil ich Merke irgendwie nichts Hab bis jetzt 2std gezockt und nichts Brutales entdecken können^^Oder müss ich was bestimmtes machen?Kleines Fazit von mir...

.Grafik ist der Hammer sieht echt alles geil aus.Was mich bisschen Stört sind die Ganzen Aktionen so viele Tasten hab ich gar nicht^^

Bis jetzt nicht Schlecht das game.


----------



## Abrox (16. Dezember 2008)

Fatalitys bekommst du indem du einen Gegner mit einer Fähigkeit plättest.


----------



## spectrumizer (16. Dezember 2008)

Enos schrieb:


> Was mich bisschen Stört sind die Ganzen Aktionen so viele Tasten hab ich gar nicht^^


Was für Aktionen? Wenn du gestern erst angefangen hast, solltest du ja noch nicht viel haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Pass auch auf, dass du nicht die unteren Upgrades von Combos drin lässt. Also wenn du "Schnelle Schläge 2" oder so hast, brauchste logischerweise "Schnelle Schläge 1" nicht mehr in der Leiste zu haben, usw.


----------



## lotroszene_Gandalf (16. Dezember 2008)

Es stimmt schon, dass im Moment sehr wenig los ist auf den AoC-Servern. Deshalb spiele ich auch zurzeit lieber LOTRO als AoC. Aber sobald die serverzusammenlegung im Jänner 2009 durchgeführt wurde, sollten die server eigentlich wieder richtig gut bevölkert sein.
AoC ist noch lange nicht tot und hat  - meinen Informationen zufolge - genausoviele, wenn nicht mehr Spieler als LOTRO.

Sich Age of Conan mal anzuschauen und anzuspielen kann ich nur jedem raten.

mfg
Gandalf


----------



## corpescrust (16. Dezember 2008)

Ich kann mich nicht beschweren Asgard ist eigentlich gut besucht

Auch aus meiner Gilde sind eigentlich immer genug da.

AOC ist bestimmt nicht Tot.
Im Gegenteil,ich glaub das FC gute Chancen hat jetzt das Ruder rumzureißen und wieder viele alte und neue Leute an Bord zu holen.


----------



## Asenerbe (16. Dezember 2008)

Enos schrieb:


> Hm wieviele zocken Age überhaupt? Weil wenn ich mir das Forum hier anschaue dann nicht viele,Letzten Beiträge sind ja schon Tage her.
> Wollt es gern Anzocken aber keine Lust ein Sterbendes Spiel zu Spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wenn du sehen willst wie belebt das Spiel wirklich ist, dann schau ins *offizielle* Forum!
Außer im Allgemeinen Teil ( wo wenigstens noch ne Handvoll Beiträge pro Tag geschrieben werden), ist dort alles so gut wie Tot.

Besonders die Klassenforen....!


----------



## xdave78 (16. Dezember 2008)

Also bei uns auf Aries geht eigentlich gut was. Aus unsrer Gilde sind idR so 20 Leute jeden Abend on. In den Städten ist gut was los und auch in den Lowie Gebieten trifft man mal Leute (naja ich twinke grad in Khopsef Lev20+ da warn gestern 10 Leute). Am Sonntag waren wir bei Vistrix und vor der Türe standen noch 2 weitere Raids - so dass auf jeden Fall mehr als 100 Leute online waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (16. Dezember 2008)

Asenerbe schrieb:


> ...


Komisch. Dann müssen wohl Geister heute und gestern die Klassenforen vollgepostet haben ... ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/forumdisplay.php?f=12
http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/forumdisplay.php?f=97


----------



## erwo (16. Dezember 2008)

Hi,



lotroszene_Gandalf schrieb:


> Es stimmt schon, dass im Moment sehr wenig los ist auf den AoC-Servern. Deshalb spiele ich auch zurzeit lieber LOTRO als AoC. Aber sobald die serverzusammenlegung im Jänner 2009 durchgeführt wurde, sollten die server eigentlich wieder richtig gut bevölkert sein.
> AoC ist noch lange nicht tot und hat  - meinen Informationen zufolge - genausoviele, wenn nicht mehr Spieler als LOTRO.
> 
> Sich Age of Conan mal anzuschauen und anzuspielen kann ich nur jedem raten.
> ...



So ganz genau weiss es wohl keiner, aber (hab den Link zu den buffed Spieler Statistiken verbaselt,
aber da ist es auf Platz 3, noch weit vor HDRO, udn da behauptet auch keiner von es würde untergehen.

Das mit den Spielerzahlen haut denke ich auch tatsächlich so hin, also das es mehr sind als bei Lotro.

Foren aktivitäten sind halt nicht so viele bei den AOC Leuten, die spielen lieber, oder schauen in Foren
wie in diesses tw. garnicht mehr rein, weil nur Trolle unterwegs sind.

Aber mittlerweile ist es ja einen ganz kleinen Tick besser geworden.

Einfach nicht auf die typischen Trolle hier achten und gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss,
erwo


----------



## spectrumizer (16. Dezember 2008)

Also wie Dave schon schrieb, die Gilde ist jeden Abend ziemlich gut gefüllt. Das sind garantiert mehr wie 12 Leute. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xCarlos (16. Dezember 2008)

Enos schrieb:


> Hab nu nen Key bekommen,Aber ich kann mich nicht Einloggen. Er sagt Pw oder so ist Falsch was nicht sein kann Oo
> 
> hhggaa
> Kontotyp Trial EU
> ...


Man muß ein bisschen aufpassen. Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen dem account-passwort und
dem Spielpasswort. Vielleicht liegt dein Problem da??


----------



## spectrumizer (16. Dezember 2008)

Hat sich doch schon erledigt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...t&p=1297872


----------



## Lilith Twilight (16. Dezember 2008)

erwo schrieb:


> So ganz genau weiss es wohl keiner, aber (hab den Link zu den buffed Spieler Statistiken verbaselt,
> aber da ist es auf Platz 3, noch weit vor HDRO, udn da behauptet auch keiner von es würde untergehen.
> 
> Das mit den Spielerzahlen haut denke ich auch tatsächlich so hin, also das es mehr sind als bei Lotro.



Du meinst die hier?

http://www.buffed.de/page/2376/spielzeiten

Stimmt, in der gesamt Spielzeit liegt AOC auf Platz 3. Schaut man aber auf die Jahresstatistik stellt man fest das AOC inzwischen schon weit unter HDRO in der monatlichen Spielstatistik gefallen ist und das obwohl für HDRO nur knapp die Hälfte an Spielern das Plugin benutzt (HDRO: ~ 2800 AOC: ~ 5800) umgerechnet wären das bei aktuell 47 Tagen im Dezember für AOC und 188 Tagen für HDRO...*rechen*...11 Minuten im Dezember für jeden bei BLASC registrierten AOC Spieler und ~97 Minuten für jeden HDRO Spieler.

BTW: Ich dachte solche Zahlen sind nicht aussagekräftig? Aber trotzdem werden sie jetzt als Pro Argument benutzt? Komisch nur das sie eben genau das Gegenteil aussagen wie hier manche versuchen anderen weiss zu machen :-)


----------



## spectrumizer (16. Dezember 2008)

"Komisch" ist hier so manches im AoC Forum. Aber irgendwelche Statistiktools für Spielerzahlen zu verwenden, ist in meinen Augen jedenfalls keine verlässliche Quelle, weder für Pro- noch für Contra-Argumente.
Als ich noch WoW gespielt hab, war ich öfters bei manchen Gildies oder Kumpels zu Besuch und von denen hat zB nicht einer X-fire oder BLASC benutzt.

Genauso spiel ich zB AoC und benutze sowas auch nicht. Ergo fließt mein Verhalten da garnicht mit ein. Und rein statistisch gesehen wird der Großteil der AoC- / War- / oder was weiß ich-Spieler auch kein X-fire / BLASC benutzen.
Genauso wie zB auch der Großteil der AoC-Spieler nicht (mehr) in diesem Forum anzutreffen ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## erwo (16. Dezember 2008)

Hi,



Lilith schrieb:


> Du meinst die hier?
> 
> http://www.buffed.de/page/2376/spielzeiten
> 
> ...



Nö, sind auch nicht aussagekräftig, habe das Addon davon auch nicht drauf.

Genaugenommen hab ich nichtmal gelesen was da steht, nur gesehen das AOC
weit oben ist ,)

Aber wie auch immer, Hauptsache des Spiel macht Spass.

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## Lanatir (16. Dezember 2008)

erwo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du bist ja putzig. Benutzt diese Statistik als Argument dafür das es viele Leute spielen, und wenn man dir dann sagt das die Statistik aber das genaue Gegenteil besagt ist sie plötzlich nicht mehr aussagekräftig? Ist das jetzt dein Ernst???


----------



## etmundi (16. Dezember 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> "Komisch" ist hier so manches im AoC Forum. Aber irgendwelche Statistiktools für Spielerzahlen zu verwenden, ist in meinen Augen jedenfalls keine verlässliche Quelle, weder für Pro- noch für Contra-Argumente.
> Als ich noch WoW gespielt hab, war ich öfters bei manchen Gildies oder Kumpels zu Besuch und von denen hat zB nicht einer X-fire oder BLASC benutzt.



Aber die, die es benutzen, nutzen es halt regelmäßig.
Und aus den Zahlen dort lässt sich ganz klar eine Tendenz nach unten
ableiten. Oder haben etwa die meisten Nutzer die Addons plötzlich deinstalliert?
Wenn man nun diese Tendenz mit dem rapiden Preisverfall des Spiels (13€) und die Meldung
über Serverzusammenlegung in Beziehung setzt, wird das Bild doch immer klarer.
Dazu noch die immer weniger werden Postings in den Foren. Gerade neu/wiedereinsteiger
haben doch viele Fragen.


----------



## trippleass gnom (16. Dezember 2008)

Age of Conan hat bestimmt im Moment nicht mehr so viele Spieler wie am Anfang und darum wurde auch das Personal zuletzt angepasst. Das ist doch eigentlich eindeutig. Wie nun die Zahlen am Ende auch sein mögen ist doch egal solange Funcom davon überleben kann.

AOC wird überleben, wenn Funcom überlebt. In den letzte 10 Quartalen hat Funcom nur einmal Gewinn gemacht, das war das letzte Quartal bis September 2008.
Cash muss rein, weil im Moment kaum jemand neue Funcom Aktien kaufen würde. Eine Kapitalerhöhung ist wohl nicht möglich. Funcom muss wohl von der Hand in den Mund leben im Moment.
Ist schwierig zu sagen wie es bei Funcom im Moment aussieht. Zuletzt wurde wieder ein Investor-Meeting verschoben und auf 19. Dezember vertagt. Die Themen auf der Agenda deuten eher auf Schwierigkeit hin (Siehe Funcom Homepage).

Nach neuen Pressemeldungen (games-industry.biz) wird Funcom wie geplant weiter an XBox-Version von AOC weiterarbeiten. 

Ich sehe eher viele dunkle Wolken auf AOC zukommen. Bei Funcom haben die Kündigungen bestimmt schlechte Stimmung verbreitet und das Team könnte im schlimmsten Fall resignieren.


----------



## Coup de grâce (16. Dezember 2008)

trippleass schrieb:


> Ich sehe eher viele dunkle Wolken auf AOC zukommen. Bei Funcom haben die Kündigungen bestimmt schlechte Stimmung verbreitet und das Team könnte im schlimmsten Fall resignieren.



Hierzu passt eine ebenfalls bedenkliche Maßnahme, die FC gerade heute ergriffen hat - man hat dem Moderatorenteam von Two Pi (einem Dienstleister für MMO-Foren) den Vertrag nicht mehr verlängert, zu deutsch: man hat die Jungs und Mädels - wohl aus Kostengründen - gefeuert.

http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showthread.php?t=104023

Das Team von Two Pi war von Anbeginn in den gesamten europäischen AoC-Foren tätig, hat dort sehr gute Arbeit geleistet und hatte einen sehr intensiven Kontakt zur Fanbase. Ich denke, eine Firma, die sich von einer solch wertvollen Schnittstelle zur Spielerschaft trennt oder trennen muss, um die kann es nicht sonderlich gut bestellt sein.


----------



## spectrumizer (16. Dezember 2008)

Diese Maßnahme wurde nicht "gerade heute ergriffen", wie hier zu lesen ist, sondern ist ebenfalls Teil der Umstrukturierung.


----------



## trippleass gnom (16. Dezember 2008)

Coup schrieb:


> Hierzu passt eine ebenfalls bedenkliche Maßnahme, die FC gerade heute ergriffen hat - man hat dem Moderatorenteam von Two Pi (einem Dienstleister für MMO-Foren) den Vertrag nicht mehr verlängert, zu deutsch: man hat die Jungs und Mädels - wohl aus Kostengründen - gefeuert.
> 
> http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showthread.php?t=104023



Ja vielen Dank für den Link. 

Ich habe hier ein Zitat vom Waldgeist, der jetzt wieder alles an Support alleine macht. Das hatte ich übrigens bereits vor 2 Monaten gepostet hier und es schön zu sehen, dass man Ende trotz der Anfeindungen recht behält. 

Waldgeist:"
Das der Vertrag ausläuft ist keine "kurzfristige" Entscheidung, sondern Teil der Umstrukturierung, der auch Lisertan zum Opfer fiehl, nur kann man natürlich einen Vertrag weniger leicht kündigen, als einen Probezeitarbeitsvertrag und deswegen kommt diese News erst jetzt.
*Die Änderungen wurden nicht durchgeführt, um noch möglichst viel Geld zu scheffeln, bis die Server abgeschaltet werden, sondern langfristig sicherzustellen, dass sie online bleiben.*
"

Ich glaube, dass was er damit sagen will ist eher:
Das wir (Funcom) kurz davor sind keinen Cash mehr zu haben und deshalb alles feuern was zu feuern geht. In EUREM interesse. 
Am Ende stehen die Server ganz alleine in dem Serverraum und laufen. Aber immerhin laufen sie noch und ihr sollt gefälligst damit zufrieden sein. Klar! 

Der Unterton ist dann noch: Und wer nicht spurt und sich beschwert, wird gebannt!!!


----------



## ogum (16. Dezember 2008)

also ich war heute Vormittag auf Aries mit lvl 31 einige Stunden unterwegs und in alle von mir betretenen Gebiete waren sehr viele Spieler. Open PvP war schon viel mehr als mir lieb war. Hat aber Spass gemacht weil sich sehr schnell kleine Grüppchen gebildet haben.


----------



## Noxiel (16. Dezember 2008)

Offtopic und sinnlose Anfeindungen entfernt. Beim nächsten Mal gibt es an die betroffenen Personen Verwarnungen und temporäre Sperren.


----------



## Asenerbe (17. Dezember 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Diese Maßnahme wurde nicht "gerade heute ergriffen", wie hier zu lesen ist, sondern ist ebenfalls Teil der Umstrukturierung.




Ja und warum hat man die wohl gestrichen?!  ( ne sorry. Nicht gestrichen. Das formuliert man ja viel besser mit *umstrukturiert*!?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )
*Weil eh nichts los ist im Forum!*

Wird von den Usern selbst gesagt!
http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showthread.php?t=104023

Was meinen Kommentar weiter vorne nur untermauert!
Da helfen auch die handvoll "Geisterschreiber" nichts...



PS: Zitat aus dem offi Forum eines AOC Spielers, was es ganz gut trifft:



> ...und wieder lese ich "Umstrukturierungen". Das sind Einsparungsmaßnahmen, es gibt keine Umstrukturierung wenn alles nach Plan läuft. Nennen wir das Kind also beim Namen.


----------



## TheFallenAngel999 (17. Dezember 2008)

Hab da jetzt einfach mal reingeschaut weil ich den Thread auf der Hauptseite sah und er sehr interessant aussieht.

 Ich bin zwar kein AoC Spieler, und werd hier aber auch nicht rumflamen. 

 Ich wünsche keinen Spieler, dass sein Spiel stirbt, nur frage ich mich in der heutigen Zeit, die stark von der Wirtschaftskrise gebäudelt wurde, wie da ein Spiel wie AoC überleben kann. Hat es die Chance mit wenigen Spielern zu überleben? Oder sind die Kosten zu hoch?

 Vielleicht hat Funcom ja auch sich übernommen, und wird das Spiel jetzt deswegen zu teuer, keine Ahnung, denke man wird es sehen. Ich frage mich auch wie HdRO überleben kann, oder haben da die Mitarbeiter mit einer geringeren Spielerzahl von Anfang an gerechnet?

 Und viel neues scheint ja nicht zu kommen, man sieht nie etwa über AoC in den buffed-shows.


----------



## spectrumizer (17. Dezember 2008)

@TheFallenAngel999:


> Und viel neues scheint ja nicht zu kommen, man sieht nie etwa über AoC in den buffed-shows.


Was wohl aber eher daran liegt, dass AoC durch seine USK-Klassifizierung nicht "beworben" werden darf. Oder anders gesagt: Gäbe es eine Buffed-Show für 18+, währe wahrscheinlich auch AoC drin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich hat FC sich übernommen - bzw. der größte Fehler war einfach, das Spiel in dem Zustand damals zu releasen und hundert tausende von Fans und Spielern zu enttäuschen und zu verärgern. Das war so ein Griff ins Klo, bei dem sich die Firma ihren Ruf und ihr Image geholt hat. Und ob die sich davon wieder erholen, bleibt abzuwarten. Ich persönlich hoffe es, da auch mir das Spiel ziemlich Spaß macht und ich einfach versuche, FC von AoC zu trennen. Ich spiele wegen dem Spiel und nicht wegen FC.
Und wenn AoC down geht, wäre es zwar schade, aber kein Weltuntergang. Da bekommen paar Leute hier ihre Genugtuung und freuen sich 'n Ast, aber die Welt dreht sich auch ohne das Spiel weiter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captain Planet (17. Dezember 2008)

Hätte auch noch eine Frage:

Wenn ich mir das Spiel hole, muss ich mir wie bei WoW auch noch eine Gamecard gleich dazukaufen? Wenn nein werd ichs mir holen...irgendwer nen Vorschlag wo ich dann anfangen soll, wo genug Spieler unterwegs sind?


----------



## Captain Planet (17. Dezember 2008)

TheFallenAngel999 schrieb:


> Und viel neues scheint ja nicht zu kommen, man sieht nie etwa über AoC in den buffed-shows.



Denk ma drüber nach warum...nicht weil nix neues kommt (ich lese ständig in Foren das ständig neues kommt)...


----------



## spectrumizer (17. Dezember 2008)

Captain schrieb:


> Hätte auch noch eine Frage:
> 
> Wenn ich mir das Spiel hole, muss ich mir wie bei WoW auch noch eine Gamecard gleich dazukaufen? Wenn nein werd ichs mir holen...irgendwer nen Vorschlag wo ich dann anfangen soll, wo genug Spieler unterwegs sind?


Wenn du dir das Spiel holst, hast du einen Freimonat. Du mußt allerdings bei der Accounterstellung eine Zahlungsmethode angeben (CC/Bankeinzug), die du aber direkt danach wieder löschen kannst und es wird auch nichts abgebucht in dem Zeitraum. Haben die wohl wegen Altersnachweis oder so gemacht, kA. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Server kann ich Aries (PvP) und Asgard (RP-PvP) empfehlen. Wie's auf den PvE Servern aussieht, kA. Aber da soll Mitra glaube recht gut besucht sein. Allerdings find ich PvE Server langweilig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tiegars (17. Dezember 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Natürlich hat FC sich übernommen - bzw. der größte Fehler war einfach, das Spiel in dem Zustand damals zu releasen und hundert tausende von Fans und Spielern zu enttäuschen und zu verärgern. Das war so ein Griff ins Klo, bei dem sich die Firma ihren Ruf und ihr Image geholt hat. Und ob die sich davon wieder erholen, bleibt abzuwarten. Ich persönlich hoffe es, da auch mir das Spiel ziemlich Spaß macht und ich einfach versuche, FC von AoC zu trennen. Ich spiele wegen dem Spiel und nicht wegen FC.
> Und wenn AoC down geht, wäre es zwar schade, aber kein Weltuntergang. Da bekommen paar Leute hier ihre Genugtuung und freuen sich 'n Ast, aber die Welt dreht sich auch ohne das Spiel weiter.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jupp genau meine Meinung. Die Leute haben nix gegen das Spiel sondern eher haben sie ein Riesenproblem mit dem Namen Failcom. Würde man das Spiel von diesen Namen trennen bin ich davon überzeugt würden sehr viele zurückkommen. Ich habe es schon oft geschrieben. In der heutigen Zeit hält nicht gerne jeder die zweite Backe hin. Man geht ja auch nicht zweimal zur gleichen Werkstatt wen sie jemand einemal verarscht hat. Man wäre ja blöde^^

Sie haben sich mit ihren Release des Spiels und ihren Taten die sie gemacht haben den Ruf total kaputt gemacht.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## kamovk50 (17. Dezember 2008)

Ich hoffe das Funcom das alles in der Griff kriegt, und das sich alle Spieler welche AoC gerne zocken, die Sicherheit haben das AoC weiterhin bestehen bleibt.
Es ist schade, insbesondere da ich Lisertan persönlich (real Life) kenne, habe ich umso mehr mitgefühl. 

Deswegen verstehe ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht warum bei einigen leuten eine gewisse Schadenfreude aufkommt, soll doch jeder das zocken was er will.

Und bevor mich jetzt einer mit "fanboy" tituliert, ich gehöre nicht dazu, da ich nicht AOC zocke sondern WoW. Also habt Mut es gibt noch erwachsene spieler 
in WoW. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber um zurückzukommen bei AoC, Funcom gehts nicht gut, und ich denke das hat sicher auch mit den rückläufen spielerzahlen bei AoC zu tun.
Ob die spieleranzahl genügt, das kann hier denke ich keiner beantworten, das weiss nur funcom selbst, alles andere sind wilde spekulationen,
wie mein obgenannter satz.

Das einzige was hier hilft ist logisches denken, und meistens wenn ein unternehmen abbaut, stimmen die zahlen nicht. egal ob man sein unternehmen
woanders hinverlegt etc.).


----------



## alex93 (17. Dezember 2008)

you suxx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (17. Dezember 2008)

alex93 schrieb:


> you suxx
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und du hast dir eine Pause Verdient.


----------



## xCarlos (17. Dezember 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Jupp genau meine Meinung. Die Leute haben nix gegen das Spiel sondern eher haben sie ein Riesenproblem mit dem Namen Failcom. Würde man das Spiel von diesen Namen trennen bin ich davon überzeugt würden sehr viele zurückkommen. Ich habe es schon oft geschrieben. In der heutigen Zeit hält nicht gerne jeder die zweite Backe hin. Man geht ja auch nicht zweimal zur gleichen Werkstatt wen sie jemand einemal verarscht hat. Man wäre ja blöde^^
> 
> Sie haben sich mit ihren Release des Spiels und ihren Taten die sie gemacht haben den Ruf total kaputt gemacht.
> 
> Gruss Tiegars



Seh ich eigentlich anders ... es gibt so wenige gute MMO's - warum soll ich auf das Beste davon verzichten, nur weil es Probleme beim Start gegeben hat. Da müßte ich ja blöd sein ......


----------



## Coup de grâce (17. Dezember 2008)

xCarlos schrieb:


> Seh ich eigentlich anders ... es gibt so wenige gute MMO's - warum soll ich *auf das Beste *davon verzichten, nur weil es Probleme beim Start gegeben hat. Da müßte ich ja blöd sein ......



Und bei dieser Einschätzung gehen die Meinungen nun mal auseinander. Seien wir doch mal ehrlich. Wenn ein Spiel wirklich rockt, dann läßt sich der Durchschnittsgamer von heute bekanntermaßen eine Menge bieten, um es zu spielen. In den Augen von Tausenden und Abertausenden ehemaligen Abonennenten rockt AoC aber nun mal nicht. AoC hat eine schöne Grafik (wenn man mit der harschen Instanzierung und dem daraus resultierenden Gefühl, in einer zergliederten Schuhkartonwelt zu agieren, leben kann), hinsichtlich der Kernfeatures eines modernen MMO genügt es aber den Ansprüchen der meisten, die seit dem Spätsommer gekündigt haben, eben nicht. Und auch nicht im Hinblick auf die Langzeitmotivation.

Mit einem MMO ist man nun mal nicht verheiratet. Wenn schon nach einmaligem Durchspielen Langeweile aufkommt, dann zieht die Karawane eben weiter. Und genau das ist kurz nach Release passiert und passiert auch weiterhin Die ständigen leeren Versprechungen, das ständige Zuspät- bzw. Nicht-Liefern von Content, das sind Dinge, die auch die wenigen Unverbesserlichen letzten Endes davontreibt - das unausgereifte Kernkonzept jedoch ist etwas, das die breite _Masse _nun mal einfach nicht bereit ist, länger als einen Abozyklus lang zu finanzieren. 

Wenn AoC mit einem kleinen treuen Stamm aus Fans, die mit all dem kein Problem haben, überleben kann, gut so. Wenn nicht, dann hat FC ein Problem.

Nachtrag: Ach ja, die seit Monaten versprochenen Servermerges kommen ja nun erst im Januar (und ich möchte fast meinen Kopf darauf verwetten, sie werden auch Ende Januar damit nicht durch sein). Soviel zum Thema "hinhalten, damit die dummen Kunden nochmal verlängern, und dann doch nicht liefern".


----------



## AoC-Spasshaber (17. Dezember 2008)

Coup schrieb:


> Und bei dieser Einschätzung gehen die Meinungen nun mal auseinander. Seien wir doch mal ehrlich. Wenn ein Spiel wirklich rockt, dann läßt sich der Durchschnittsgamer von heute bekanntermaßen eine Menge bieten, um es zu spielen. In den Augen von Tausenden und Abertausenden ehemaligen Abonennenten rockt AoC aber nun mal nicht. AoC hat eine schöne Grafik (wenn man mit der harschen Instanzierung und dem daraus resultierenden Gefühl, in einer zergliederten Schuhkartonwelt zu agieren, leben kann), hinsichtlich der Kernfeatures eines modernen MMO genügt es aber den Ansprüchen der meisten, die seit dem Spätsommer gekündigt haben, eben nicht. Und auch nicht im Hinblick auf die Langzeitmotivation.
> 
> Mit einem MMO ist man nun mal nicht verheiratet. Wenn schon nach einmaligem Durchspielen Langeweile aufkommt, dann zieht die Karawane eben weiter. Und genau das ist kurz nach Release passiert und passiert auch weiterhin Die ständigen leeren Versprechungen, das ständige Zuspät- bzw. Nicht-Liefern von Content, das sind Dinge, die auch die wenigen Unverbesserlichen letzten Endes davontreibt - das unausgereifte Kernkonzept jedoch ist etwas, das die breite _Masse _nun mal einfach nicht bereit ist, länger als einen Abozyklus lang zu finanzieren.
> 
> ...



Das ganze trieft mal wieder vor Allgemeinheiten und Antipropaganda. Ich würde es so schreiben:

Und bei dieser Einschätzung gehen die Meinungen nun mal auseinander. Seien wir doch mal ehrlich. Wenn ein Spiel wirklich rockt, dann läßt sich der Durchschnittsgamer von heute bekanntermaßen eine Menge bieten, um es zu spielen. In den Augen von Tausenden und Abertausenden Abonennenten rockt AoC eben, deshalb sind sie noch da. AoC hat eine schöne Grafik und eine tolle Instanzierung und das daraus resultierende Gefühl, in einer gut gegliederten Welt regional zu agieren, begeistert einfach. Hinsichtlich der Kernfeatures eines modernen MMO genügt es auch den Ansprüchen der meisten. Und auch im Hinblick auf die Langzeitmotivation sowieso. In Alt-Tarantia ist der Teufel los!

Mit einem MMO ist man nun mal nicht verheiratet. Wenn schon nach einmaligem Durchspielen Langeweile aufkommt, dann langweilt man sich auch im Vergnügungspark nach einer Stunde. Und genau das ist bislang nicht passiert und passiert auch weiterhin nicht. Die ständigen Verbesserungen, das ständige Liefern von Content, das sind Dinge, die auch die wenigen Kritiker letzten Endes von WAR zurückholt - das ausgereifte Kernkonzept ist etwas, das die breite Masse nun mal einfach bereit ist, auch länger als einen Abozyklus lang zu finanzieren. 

FC hat kein Problem, da es durch einen treuen Stamm von Fans überleben kann.

Nachtrag: Ach ja, die versprochenen Servermerges kommen ja nun in Kürze und bringen nochmehr Spielspaß. Soviel zum Thema "Spielspaß ist das, was IHR daraus macht. Manche machen halt nichts".


----------



## spectrumizer (17. Dezember 2008)

> Wenn AoC mit einem kleinen treuen Stamm aus Fans, die mit all dem kein Problem haben, überleben kann, gut so. Wenn nicht, dann hat FC ein Problem.


Eben. Das ist einzig und allein eine Sache zw. FC und den AoC-Spielern. Und wie du als Einleitung schon sagtest, gehen die Meinungen zu dem Spiel auseinander. Die einen sagen "AoC ist das beste MMO, das ich kenne" und andere bekommen schon bei dem Wort 'nen Adrenalinschub.

Mehr bräuchte man auch nicht zu dem Thema zu sagen. Aber bei dem was man hier teilweise - auch öfters persönliche Dinge - zu lesen bekommt, können es einige anscheinend nicht ertragen, dass 1) FC und AoC immernoch existiert und 2) andere ihr Geld dafür ausgeben und machen das Thema zu ihrer ganz persönlichen Sache.


----------



## Coup de grâce (17. Dezember 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> machen das Thema zu ihrer ganz persönlichen Sache.



Du doch auch, oder?

Aber im Ernst: Wir unterhalten uns doch nur hier - mal engagierter, mal sachlicher, mal treten wir uns auf die Füße, mal finden wir sogar einen Konsens -  und gelegentlich kommen wir auch mal vom Thema des Threads ab (an die Mods: das nennt man "eine sich entwickelnde Diskussion"). Letzten Endes aber ist dies ein Forum für persönliche Meinungsäußerungen, und glaube mir, den meisten hier ging und geht das Schicksal von FC am Allerwertesten vorbei. Fakt ist, das Spiel hat Probleme. Und dafür gibt es Gründe. Diese wurden und werden hier erörtert. Nicht die "bösen Ex-Kunden und Hater" haben AoC dahin gebracht, wo es heute ist, sondern FC allein. Und das wird nur allzu oft bei der ganzen Diskussion vergessen.


----------



## spectrumizer (17. Dezember 2008)

Ja, teilweise nehm ich's auch persönlich. Aber eher passiv - was es natürlich nicht besser macht. "Wie es in den Wald hineinruft ..." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich finde auch, dass bei AoC nicht alles glänzt. Allerdings ist es - in meinen Augen - ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht zu damals. Ich habs damals aus eigenen Gründen eingemottet und hab festgestellt, dass sie jetzt nicht mehr gegeben sind. Und weiterhin finde ich jetzt nichts, was man an dem Spiel noch groß aussetzen könnte.

Natürlich sind das subjektive Aussagen, weil ich nur über den Low- und Mid-Content-Bereich reden kann, End- und Raid-Content liegt noch hinterm Horizont bei mir. Aber dennoch ist hier der gemeinsame Nenner, dass sich AoC als Spiel für das Geld JETZT auf jeden Fall lohnt und es Spaß macht - vorallem für Neueinsteiger.
Und das hat nichts mit dem Klogriff von FC zu tun. Solange die das Spiel nicht kaputt patchen, interessiert mich die Firma auch nicht großartig. Selbst wenn sie pleite gehen, hoffe ich - wie Tiegars schon sagte - dass das Spiel aufgekauft und weiterbetrieben wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (17. Dezember 2008)

Coup schrieb:


> ..(an die Mods: das nennt man "eine sich entwickelnde Diskussion")...


Ich weiß wie man das nennt, aber wenn sich jeder Thread in die selbe Richtung entwickelt müssen wir leider schon was dagegen tun. Sonst können wir gleich einen Thread aufmachen und den Rest sperren :>


----------



## Feder und Schwert (17. Dezember 2008)

Also ich möchte auch mal meinen etwas subjektiven Senf abgeben.

Ich habe AOC seid kurzen wieder und als Rollenspielbegeisterter, finde ich es wirklich gelungen.
Es ist nicht so kitschig wie WoW mit seinen stellenweise Klobigenmonsterwaffen und bunten Zauberrüstungen, die aus einem Rauschtraum entstanden sein können...gerade wenn man verschiedene Stile mischt. Was ich nur sagen will, jedes Spiel hat seine Kehrseiten.((WoW spiele ich bis heute auch noch sehr sehr gern))

In aoc hat man eine "echte" Umgebung, die Charaktere sehen gut aus, die Ausrüstung passend zur Zeit in der aoc spielt. Die Emote Liste ist nicht nur lang, sondern auch noch sehr klasse gemacht. Man kann zum Beispiel sich lässig an die Wand lehnen...perfekt um einen abgebrühten Halsabschneider zu verkörpern, wenn man gerade wieder etwas auf Rollenspiel aus ist.

Und da die meisten über den End-Content meckern, lasst mich eines gesagt haben. WoW hatte nun fast 4 Jahre Zeit ihr Spiel stetig zu verbessern und wir wissen alle das WoW die Messlatte gesetzt hat und kein anderes mmorpg. Jetzt stellt euch doch mal 4 Jahre bildlich vor...stellt euch vor, 4 Jahre ohne Strom leben zu müssen, oder 4 Jahre von euren Lieben getrennt zu sein...dass möchte sicher keiner. Denn 4 Jahre sind eben nicht 4 Tage oder Wochen. AoC (so mein Wissensstand) hat gerade mal ein achtel davon hinter sich. 

Daher ist es nur fair, ihnen ihre Zeit zu lassen. 
Gegen Leute die denken, die Zeit in aoc sei Verschwendung werden ja nicht gezwungen zu bleiben UND GENAU DA ist der Unterschied.
Die die freiwillig da sind, haben sicher ihre Gründe und brauchen auch nicht immer wieder Antithesen aufgewiegelt zu bekommen. Das ist doch einfach unnötig, denn sie sind freiwillig da und der damalige „Skandal“ hat sich rum gesprochen. FC hat seine Quittung bekommen. Nichts desto trotz kann man aus aoc viel machen, wirklich viel. Blizzard ist ein Meister seines Faches und wo sie schon fast alles aus dem Spiel wow herausgeholt haben, ist fc noch am Anfang. Es stehe somit noch viele Tore offen.

Nun liegt es an denen, diese nicht mit Müll zu füllen, oder den Spielern vor der Nase zu zu schlagen...und hier liegt auch die Gefahr..denn FC ist nicht der „Proficlub“ Blizzard. Es ändert aber nichts daran, dass aus aoc noch eine ganze Ecke wachsen kann.


----------



## Noxiel (17. Dezember 2008)

Coup schrieb:


> (an die Mods: das nennt man "eine sich entwickelnde Diskussion").



Von gewissen Usern auch gerne als Freibrief für Offtopic, Streit und Polemik missverstanden.


----------



## Feder und Schwert (17. Dezember 2008)

Oh, hoppla.
Habe ganz vergessen zum Thema zu schreiben. 
Also kurz gesagt bin ich erstaunt wie vielen Spielern ich begegne nach dem man von so vielen immer gehört hat, wie viele gegangen sind. Mit anderen Worten das Spiel ist gesund und spielbereit.


----------



## LoLTroll (17. Dezember 2008)

hmm ich könnte auch mal wieder reinschauen, hab da noch nen Test Key von der GC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (17. Dezember 2008)

Skelettron schrieb:


> gerade mal drei einträgegelesen und dann so was:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wovon ich Plaque bekomme sind solche dreisten Zweizeiler wie du sie hier präsentierst. Um diese deine Meinung unters Volk zu schütten nutzt du diesen Thread ohne auch nur ein Wort zum eigentlichen Thema zu verlieren? 
Wenn du Probleme mit einem Moderator hast, kannst du ihn entweder direkt mittels PM anschreiben oder dich an den Community Manager ZAM wenden, der unser direkter "Vorgesetzter" ist.

Im Fazit also:
Nochmal so krude dem Offtopic verfallen nur um zu stänkern, dann ist das ein offensichtlicher Verstoß gegen die Netiquette und wird entsprechend geahndet. Kritik schön und gut aber sie sollte auch im Rahmen bleiben.


----------



## Imseos (17. Dezember 2008)

ok keine Buffed how mit AoC oha http://www.buffed.de/features/465/buffedshow-video?folge=91 

desweitern bin ich der meinung das viele alte es so handhaben wie bei herr der Ringe neues Update mit viel Content =1 Monat bezahlen dann wieder weg 
so haben es zumindest ich und 4 Rl Freunde jetzt mit aoc gemacht


----------



## trippleass gnom (17. Dezember 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ich finde auch, dass bei AoC nicht alles glänzt. Allerdings ist es - in meinen Augen - ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht zu damals. Ich habs damals aus eigenen Gründen eingemottet und hab festgestellt, dass sie jetzt nicht mehr gegeben sind. Und weiterhin finde ich jetzt nichts, was man an dem Spiel noch groß aussetzen könnte.



AOC ist mehr als ein MMO. *Es ist es Symbol und ein Mahnmal für verfehlte Konzernpolitik und Missmanagment im Gamebizz.* Funcom hat die wenigen noch verblieben Spieler dazu gebracht (wie in einem schlechten Film) an die unsichere und wolkenverhangene Zukunft zu glauben. Wer nach den letzten Nachrichten noch glaubt AOC hat eine Zukunft, der ist ein großer Optimist. Geht in das AOC-Forum und schaut wie die Stimmung ist. Der Glaube schwindet immer mehr. Es werden immer mehr Nebelkerzen geworfen und Termine verschoben. Die verbliebenen Spieler sind nicht mehr viele und dazu noch deprimiert durch die schlechten Nachrichten. Einige fürchten um ihre Existenz in AOC, also ob ihr Char noch weitere Monate bestehen bleibt.
Auch mir fehlt der Glaube an Funcoms Kompetenz noch ihr Game zu retten. Ich habe den Glauben an das Spiel schon früh verloren und nun bestätigt sich alles was ich meinen Gildenkollegen immer schon gesagt habe:" Traut ihnen (von Funcom) nicht! Die spielen nur auf Zeit."
Ich gönne Funcom vollen Erfolg und viele Spieler, wenn sie auch endlich mal Qualität und Sinn in das Spiel bringen.

Funcom ist nur gut in einem: Sich selbst zu loben. Sie sollten sichendlich ganz reumütig zeigen und sich bei den Spielern endlich in vollem Umfang entschuldigen für ihre Verfehlungen. Dann sehe ich auch wieder Licht für Funcom und AOC. Ein kompromissloses Geständis aus den höchsten Etagen des Unternehmens wäre angebracht.


----------



## Imseos (17. Dezember 2008)

zu 100% sign 

Ich habe auch auf FC gehofft das sie uns vom Schneesturm erlösen würden und ein gutes mmo für erwachsene bauen wer mal ca 3-4 Monate vor Release auf aoc gamona gesurft ist weiß was also alles gestrichen wurde dagegen sind die 4 Klasen von War (wobei 2 jetzt schon drin sind also nur 2 gestrichene) und 4 Hauptstädte ein Witz zu der  Liste von Aoc die mir jetzt schnell einfällt äh : Kingship Points Vormations kämpfe , Kneipenschlägerei als Mini pvp, Npc- Lager die deine Stadt Raiden, 3. Charackterspezialisierung neben Archetyp und klasse war glaube Handwerker Hauptmann und Sammler kann mich auch irren .


----------



## Tikume (17. Dezember 2008)

Es gibt nichts schlimmeres als enttäuschte Fanboys denen der Glaube an Ihren "Gott" genommen wurde.
Anders kann man es sich kaum erklären dass hier seit Monaten ein und diesselbe Diskussion herrscht.


----------



## etmundi (18. Dezember 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Anders kann man es sich kaum erklären dass hier seit Monaten ein und diesselbe Diskussion herrscht.




Es wird doch genau darüber diskutiert, worüber es noch was zu diskutieren gibt.


----------



## Dypress (18. Dezember 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Es wird doch genau darüber diskutiert, worüber es noch was zu diskutieren gibt.




Hab mir mal die deutsche Uncut vesion bestellt für 13 euronen und werd mir mal ansehen was viele nicht mehr sehen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tiegars (18. Dezember 2008)

Dypress schrieb:


> Hab mir mal die deutsche Uncut vesion bestellt für 13 euronen und werd mir mal ansehen was viele nicht mehr sehen können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jo ist saubillig im Moment. Das Problem ist eben das viele das Spiel nicht mehr interressiert und damit es nicht in den Regalen verstaubt wird es runtergesetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss Tiegars


----------



## etmundi (18. Dezember 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Jo ist saubillig im Moment. Das Problem ist eben das viele das Spiel nicht mehr interressiert und damit es nicht in den Regalen verstaubt wird es runtergesetzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Genau. Ist ja wohl die schlimmst Abstrafung für ein Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xdave78 (18. Dezember 2008)

Imseos schrieb:


> desweitern bin ich der meinung das viele alte es so handhaben wie bei herr der Ringe neues Update mit viel Content =1 Monat bezahlen dann wieder weg


Naja ich bezweifle dass das die "Alten" machen. Imo haben die die es so machen doch überhaupt keinen Bezug zur sozialen Komponente eines solchen Spiels. Da könnte man genauso the Witcher spielen oder jedes andere SP Game.
Das erinnert mich an einen den  wir kürzlich aus der Gilde befördert haben "Ich spiele nur wegen PvP, das menschliche geht mir am A*** vorbei" hatte er gemeint. 
Nach meiner Meinung haben solche Leute definitiv das falsche Genre erwischt.  Kann man auch CoD spielen - ist auch PvP. Naja das zum OffTopic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Für 13€+2€ DL kann man es auf jeden Fall versuchen. Jedenfalls bekommt man mehr Gegenwert als für ne Kinokarte oder ne DvD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ulose (18. Dezember 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Genau. Ist ja wohl die schlimmst Abstrafung für ein Spiel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und signaturen wie bei etmundi, sehr geil

das pvp in den foren ist auch sehr geil, wüßte zu gerne wieviel % der aoc-befürworter getarnte funcom-mitarbeiter sind...


----------



## Tiegars (18. Dezember 2008)

ulose schrieb:


> und signaturen wie bei etmundi, sehr geil
> 
> das pvp in den foren ist auch sehr geil, wüßte zu gerne wieviel % der aoc-befürworter getarnte funcom-mitarbeiter sind...


Naja würde ich bei FC arbeiten oder bei einer anderen Firma die öffentlich angeprangert wird,würde ich dasselbe tun. Geht ja um die Existenz und das ist auch legitim.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Abrox (18. Dezember 2008)

ulose schrieb:


> wüßte zu gerne wieviel % der aoc-befürworter getarnte funcom-mitarbeiter sind...



Was ist los mit dir? Fühlst du dich verfolgt?

Es gibt nicht nur Schwarzseher, es soll auch noch Leute geben die nichts an AoC auszusetzen haben.
Ich pesönlich seh erstmal auch kritisch nach vorn, allerdings überwiegend positiv.

Das sieht bei mir auch bei anderen Spielen so aus. (Zum Teil aber eher negativ)


Zum Thema: 
Ich geh von 200.000 Abos (Tendenz steigend aus). Wenn ich einlogge, fast alle Server auf Mittel und 2 Server auf Voll, spricht das schon tendenziell für sich.


----------



## La Saint (18. Dezember 2008)

Abrox schrieb:


> Zum Thema:
> Ich geh von 200.000 Abos (Tendenz steigend aus). Wenn ich einlogge, fast alle Server auf Mittel und 2 Server auf Voll, spricht das schon tendenziell für sich.



Lol. Was für ein Beweis.

Eine Firma, bei der nachweislich so gut wie jede öffentliche Äußerung in der Vergangenheit eine Lüge, Verdrehung oder ein leeres Versprechen war, wird natürlich bei der Auslastung ihrer Server die Wahrheit sagen. Die reine Wahrheit. Nichts als die Wahrheit. So wahr ihr ein höheres Wesen helfe.

Die Serverauslastung ist bei Funcom keine technische Information, sondern eine kaufmännische. Und da Funcom kaufmännisch gesehen keine Skrupel kennt, kann dieses "Mittel" und "Voll" der Server alles mögliche bedeuten. Nur nicht die wirkliche Serverauslastung.

Wann hat Funcom eigentlich das letzte Mal offiziel eine Angabe zu den aktiven Abos gemacht?

cu
Lasaint


----------



## xCarlos (18. Dezember 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Jo ist saubillig im Moment. Das Problem ist eben das viele das Spiel nicht mehr interressiert und damit es nicht in den Regalen verstaubt wird es runtergesetzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


1. World of WarCraft: Wrath of the Lich King (Add-on) von Blizzard Entertainment (Computerspiel) (Mac OS X, Windows Vista / XP)
Neu kaufen: EUR 28,95   45 Angebote ab EUR 20,99
 (80) 
USK-Einstufung: Freigegeben ab 12 Jahren gem. 14 JuSchG
Games: Alle 101 Artikel ansehen
2. World of WarCraft von Vivendi Games (Computerspiel) (Mac OS X, Windows 2000 / 98 / Me / XP)
EUR 11,95   40 Angebote ab EUR 10,99

Nur mal als Beispiel für Preisverfall - kannst Du bei jedem game beliebig fortsetzen ... Wenn der Hype vorbei ist
geht der Preis halt runter ... auch beim Marktführer ... und das addon ist gerade mal 5 Wochen alt. 

Ich denke, die dickste Talsohle ist durchschritten ... auf meinem Server ist auf jeden Fall eine Menge los (Asguard) und
zwar zu den verschiedensten Uhrzeiten ....


----------



## Ellrock (18. Dezember 2008)

trippleass schrieb:


> AOC ist mehr als ein MMO. *Es ist es Symbol und ein Mahnmal für verfehlte Konzernpolitik und Missmanagment im Gamebizz.* Funcom hat die wenigen noch verblieben Spieler dazu gebracht (wie in einem schlechten Film) an die unsichere und wolkenverhangene Zukunft zu glauben. Wer nach den letzten Nachrichten noch glaubt AOC hat eine Zukunft, der ist ein großer Optimist. Geht in das AOC-Forum und schaut wie die Stimmung ist. Der Glaube schwindet immer mehr. Es werden immer mehr Nebelkerzen geworfen und Termine verschoben. Die verbliebenen Spieler sind nicht mehr viele und dazu noch deprimiert durch die schlechten Nachrichten. Einige fürchten um ihre Existenz in AOC, also ob ihr Char noch weitere Monate bestehen bleibt.
> Auch mir fehlt der Glaube an Funcoms Kompetenz noch ihr Game zu retten. Ich habe den Glauben an das Spiel schon früh verloren und nun bestätigt sich alles was ich meinen Gildenkollegen immer schon gesagt habe:" Traut ihnen (von Funcom) nicht! Die spielen nur auf Zeit."
> Ich gönne Funcom vollen Erfolg und viele Spieler, wenn sie auch endlich mal Qualität und Sinn in das Spiel bringen.
> 
> Funcom ist nur gut in einem: Sich selbst zu loben. Sie sollten sichendlich ganz reumütig zeigen und sich bei den Spielern endlich in vollem Umfang entschuldigen für ihre Verfehlungen. Dann sehe ich auch wieder Licht für Funcom und AOC. Ein kompromissloses Geständis aus den höchsten Etagen des Unternehmens wäre angebracht.




Entspann dich. Wann hast du das Spiel das letzte mal gespielt ? Du solltest es vielleicht mal wieder voruteilsfrei spielen statt immer die selben Textbausteine aus deinen AoC- und WAR- Beiträgen zu recyclen und den  aufrichtig Empörten zu mimen. Zwischenzeitlich ist das Spiel gar nicht so schlecht geworden.


----------



## xCarlos (18. Dezember 2008)

La schrieb:


> Lol. Was für ein Beweis.
> 
> Eine Firma, bei der nachweislich so gut wie jede öffentliche Äußerung in der Vergangenheit eine Lüge, Verdrehung oder ein leeres Versprechen war, wird natürlich bei der Auslastung ihrer Server die Wahrheit sagen. Die reine Wahrheit. Nichts als die Wahrheit. So wahr ihr ein höheres Wesen helfe.
> 
> ...



1. Die Angaben entsprechen schon der Realität, auch wenn du es nicht glauben willst. Bei Asgard tendiert die Auslastung
    zwischen empfohlen und mittel und es ist nie nichts los - nicht morgens um 6.00 und auch nicht Abends um 24.00 Uhr.
2. Wenn ich also ständig über andere Spieler "stolpere" und auch gutes und viel offenes PvP habe, dann kann man    natürlich  sagen, das sei nur eine subjektive Wahrnehmung - ist es ja auch - aber es stellt mich natürlich auch zufrieden, da mein Spielerlebnis nun mal subjektiv ist. Möglicherweise hätten viel mehr Spieler Platz - aber dann würden höchstens Instanzen aufgemacht - d.h. viel mehr sehe ich davon auch nicht - möglicherweise leidet mein Spielerlebnis dadurch auch, weil ja auch die Performance sinkt.

Der Rest was du schreibst ist sowieso billige Polemik und lohnt keine Erwiederung. Woher willst du wissen, wie die Befindlichkeit von Funcom ist ...


----------



## Tiegars (18. Dezember 2008)

xCarlos schrieb:


> 1. World of WarCraft: Wrath of the Lich King (Add-on) von Blizzard Entertainment (Computerspiel) (Mac OS X, Windows Vista / XP)
> Neu kaufen: EUR 28,95   45 Angebote ab EUR 20,99
> (80)
> USK-Einstufung: Freigegeben ab 12 Jahren gem. 14 JuSchG
> ...


Ist schon lustig wie die Leute wie die geier auf jede Post sich drauflosstürzen sei es auch keine negative Kritik aber irgendwas was AOC in ein schlechtes Bild zeigen sollte von der Sicht des Lesers muss es gleich auseinandegenommen werden. Erstens einmal sind deine Beispiel Addons und die haben nie den gleichen Preis wie das Hauptspiel. Und zweitens ist WOW über 4 Jahre alt^^Wie alt ist AOC? naja das sagt alles.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## La Saint (18. Dezember 2008)

xCarlos schrieb:


> 1. Die Angaben entsprechen schon der Realität, auch wenn du es nicht glauben willst. Bei Asgard tendiert die Auslastung
> zwischen empfohlen und mittel und es ist nie nichts los - nicht morgens um 6.00 und auch nicht Abends um 24.00 Uhr.
> 2. Wenn ich also ständig über andere Spieler "stolpere" und auch gutes und viel offenes PvP habe, dann kann man    natürlich  sagen, das sei nur eine subjektive Wahrnehmung - ist es ja auch - aber es stellt mich natürlich auch zufrieden, da mein Spielerlebnis nun mal subjektiv ist. Möglicherweise hätten viel mehr Spieler Platz - aber dann würden höchstens Instanzen aufgemacht - d.h. viel mehr sehe ich davon auch nicht - möglicherweise leidet mein Spielerlebnis dadurch auch, weil ja auch die Performance sinkt.
> 
> Der Rest was du schreibst ist sowieso billige Polemik und lohnt keine Erwiederung. Woher willst du wissen, wie die Befindlichkeit von Funcom ist ...



Vermutlich kennst du bei Funcom jemand persönlich, wie sonst kannst du mit dieser Überzeugung sagen "Die Angaben [von Funcom] entsprechen schon der Realität". Du verallgemeinerst unzulässig eine subjektive Wahrnehmung. Das Spiel ist komplett instanziert. Auch wenn Funcom nur noch 100 Abos hat, werden diese 100 ausreichen, das du glaubst der Server wäre überfüllt.

Das ist der einzige Vorteil der Komplettinstanzierung. Der Hersteller hat eine Populationskontrolle. Sinkende Abozahlen werden sich an anderer Stelle eher bemerkbar machen. Zum Beispiel wenn Funcom anfängt mehr Geld in die Werbung zu stecken als in das Bugfixing.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## ulose (18. Dezember 2008)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Genau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ferien nein, Urlaub bald 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaube auch nicht, dass sich die Antis hier *gegenseitig* hochpushen. Ich persönlich finde es geil, wie sich die Hardcorebefürworter über jeden negativen Post aufregen und direkt persönlich werden. Könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass genau dies die Motivation der meisten Antis ist. Oder glaubst du ernsthaft dass Kommentare a la "was du nimmst", Kiddie, Ferienkind, etc. würden einen im Geringsten aufregen? LOL, ganz im Gegenteil, das ist doch die Bestätigung, dass man den Nerv getroffen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feder und Schwert (18. Dezember 2008)

Es dreht sich hier nicht darum, sich sofort auf negatives zu stürzen, weil man alles nur gut reden will in aoc...das spiel hat (wie jedes) seine Schattenseiten. Aber es geht hier um eine gewissen Ungerechtigkeit. Sag, spielst du aoc? Jetzt...nicht damals? Sicher nicht.
Verstehst du, es ist so, als würde ich mich über den Geschmack eines Weines aufregen, ohne ihn selbst je getrunken zu haben. Und das ist doch etwas seltsam nicht?
Natürlich kann man in off. Foren Stimmungen herausfiltern die schlecht sind und sie als Beleg deuten für ein schlechtes Spiel. Aber das ist auch so nicht richtig. Sie deuten Probleme an, zeigen aber nicht das Spektrum der guten Seiten auf. 

Daher kann man nur sagen, das A das Thema langsam hier abgleitet und B jeder seine eigene Meinung bilden sollte, der ein Interesse daran hat, weil weder das schön reden, noch diese Hetze ein richtiges Bild bietet, denn Erlebnisse werden immer subjektiv wahrgenommen.


----------



## Lillyan (18. Dezember 2008)

Es wäre nett, wenn ihr mal wieder zum Thema kommen könntet und die Beleidigungen sein laßt. Wollt ihr hier wirklich die selbe Diskussion zum 234987sten Mal führen?

Verwarnungen sind ausgesprochen worden.


----------



## Tiegars (18. Dezember 2008)

Feder schrieb:


> Es dreht sich hier nicht darum, sich sofort auf negatives zu stürzen, weil man alles nur gut reden will in aoc...das spiel hat (wie jedes) seine Schattenseiten. Aber es geht hier um eine gewissen Ungerechtigkeit. Sag, spielst du aoc? Jetzt...nicht damals? Sicher nicht.
> Verstehst du, es ist so, als würde ich mich über den Geschmack eines Weines aufregen, ohne ihn selbst je getrunken zu haben. Und das ist doch etwas seltsam nicht?
> Natürlich kann man in off. Foren Stimmungen herausfiltern die schlecht sind und sie als Beleg deuten für ein schlechtes Spiel. Aber das ist auch so nicht richtig. Sie deuten Probleme an, zeigen aber nicht das Spektrum der guten Seiten auf.
> 
> Daher kann man nur sagen, das A das Thema langsam hier abgleitet und B jeder seine eigene Meinung bilden sollte, der ein Interesse daran hat, weil weder das schön reden, noch diese Hetze ein richtiges Bild bietet, denn Erlebnisse werden immer subjektiv wahrgenommen.


Man muss nicht das Spiel jetzt spielen um eine Meinung zu haben über FC. Man sollte es aber gespielt haben^^ Auch ein Wein der einmal getrunken wurde und er schlecht war kann man auch nach Jahren noch sagen "Den habe ich mal getrunken man war der Scheisse".

In diesem Sinne.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. Dezember 2008)

Ich frage mich allerdings ernsthaft, welche Motivation unsere lieben Kreuzzügler haben...
Wenn ich mir die paar Figürchen anschaue die hier ihren Kreuzzug gegen AoC immer und überall vorrantreiben sind wir glaube ich nicht mehr weit von Hexenverbrennung und Inquisition entfernt... 
Solch ein unbändiger Hass ist mir selten untergekommen und beileibe... Hass ist niemals gut, kein Zweck kann Hass heiligen... Manchmal kommt es mir so vor als säßen hier noch ein paar Bushs die Konsquent darauf beharren das AoC Massenvernichtungswaffeln besitzt und deswegen "befreit" werden müsse...


----------



## Asenerbe (18. Dezember 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Es gibt nichts schlimmeres als enttäuschte Fanboys denen der Glaube an Ihren "Gott" genommen wurde.




Ich sag dir was noch um Welten schlimmer ist.
Fanboys die bis in "den Tod" solche bleiben, und sich von leeren Versprechungen, Lügen, Hinhaltetaktiken.... nicht nur Wochen, sondern Monate blenden lassen, und mit einem Lächeln im Gesicht die Melkkuh spielen, die man verarschen kann bis auf´s Letzte!

Die lassen sich ihren Gott nicht nehmen. Die beten ihren Gott selbst noch an, wenn er sie zum Schafott führen würde...


----------



## salantar (18. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich frage mich allerdings ernsthaft, welche Motivation unsere lieben Kreuzzügler haben...
> Wenn ich mir die paar Figürchen anschaue die hier ihren Kreuzzug gegen AoC immer und überall vorrantreiben sind wir glaube ich nicht mehr weit von Hexenverbrennung und Inquisition entfernt...
> Solch ein unbändiger Hass ist mir selten untergekommen und beileibe... Hass ist niemals gut, kein Zweck kann Hass heiligen... Manchmal kommt es mir so vor als säßen hier noch ein paar Bushs die Konsquent darauf beharren das AoC Massenvernichtungswaffeln besitzt und deswegen "befreit" werden müsse...



naja was erwartest du von leuten die immernoch wow begeister spielen?!? das es da nicht weit her ist mit intelligenz und ansprüchen, muss man nicht extra erwähnen ansich.


----------



## Lillyan (18. Dezember 2008)

Gut, da ihr auf eine nette Bitte wohl nicht hört und fleißig weiter Grüppchen- gegen Grüppchen-Diskussionen führt und weiterhin beleidigt ist auch dieser Thread zu.


----------

